# What Is the First Thing That Comes To Mind When You Hear The Type: "ENFP"



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

What does your mind think of when you think of the type: "ENFP" or when you read or here about it?


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I think of a person who is way deeper and more intelligent than he or she seems to acquaintances.


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

"Let the good times roll!"


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

randomness, total randomness


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

(I'm referring particularly to Serena, of course.)

*sings* 

... She is the one named Sailor Moon.

She will never turn her back on a friend....


----------



## foxonstilts (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing. I always get along well with ENFPs, and two of my longest friends are ENFP.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Happiness.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

My avatar and the lead singer of Depeche Mode.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

enthusiasm, humor, impulsiveness, dreams for future, emotional manipulation (not always the bad sort).

image-wise i think of warm colors. i associate ENFPs with fire and the heart.


----------



## Intuit (Feb 2, 2011)

Hyper little children with wayyy too much energy and a surprising amount of insight.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

One of the rare people that I like. A lot.


----------



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my ENFP best friends, who is also a fan of the MBTI.

In fact, she made this picture of herself:


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

A little beam of sunshine that skips over the water. 

That is my ENFP daughter!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

People who are very open and expressive in a decidedly vulnerable way, who also tend to be random yet opinionated.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

killerB said:


> A little beam of sunshine that skips over the water.
> 
> That is my ENFP daughter!


That is so sweet!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jasette (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Arakeanar (Dec 23, 2010)

Unharnessed, brilliant randomness unleashed for the purpose of inspiring and amusing.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Myself...:crazy:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Jasette said:


>


I think of this too! Sweet!:laughing:


----------



## feralesque (Dec 27, 2010)

My mother.


----------



## lymy (Jan 27, 2011)

Aishwarya said:


> What is this?


It's Lorelai Gilmore, someone who totally embodies "ENFP" for me.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

lymy said:


> It's Lorelai Gilmore, someone who totally embodies "ENFP" for me.


That's funny I don't identify with her at all. She seems more like an ENTP.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I second the Lorelai Gilmore nod, I identify with her a lot.

I think of a kid in a candy shop, except that candy shop is the entire world and the candy is the people.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Grotesque said:


> Automatically start to think about Harley Quinn :laughing:
> 
> random, playful and enthusiastic living beings


Lol I think that she's more of an ENTP like my wife  I test as an ENTP but the ENFP descriptions are spot on for me... they're fairly subtle differences I think hehe.


----------



## the crow (Feb 9, 2011)

Flamboyant. Gung-ho. Daring. Impulsive.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Flaky, overshadows much good about them.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

*awesome* comes to mind.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

wisdom said:


> Flaky, overshadows much good about them.


Hehehe i guess it depends on what the goal is. If the goal is filling out paperwork I completely agree  If the goal is to parachute into an impossible situation and make it work, and enjoy it, I'm your man every time. My nature makes me the worst possible bureaucrat and perhaps the best possible fixit man!


----------



## GraphicallyAlex (Jul 23, 2010)

"Oh Gosh"
*smile*


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Everytime I see a female with the ENFP-tag I'm thinking "Ugh," and everytime I see a male with the ENFP-tag I'm thinking "He's probably awesome."


----------



## Astrid (May 14, 2010)

Madness-genius or dark. You never know! That is the beauty of it all if you're willing to find out.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Fun loving if they think I'm worth it.

...
.
Those are someone elses words not mine.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Fun, Fun, Fun, Energy, and more fun...


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Where's the party?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

@napoleon227



napoleon227 said:


> Where's the party?


Yeah, but you know if you and I got together for a party or whatever we'd end up just analyzing everyone. We'd come up with theories of why people are the way they are, and what we can do to solve the world's complexities. 

I want you to notice how much self restraint I had in NOT responding to your comment with "In my pants". I must be maturing. :tongue:


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I think only bad thoughts. I've known a few ENFP's and nothing good has ever developed between me and an ENFP, so my views are quite biased. I know they can't all be bad, and I'm not assuming they are, but yeah...

And I'm speaking strictly of the ENFP encounters I've experienced in real life, not the one's that I know here on PerC of course...


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

Jon Anderson.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

...Might be an I though.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

On the plus side: Creative, an inspiration to others, optimistic, deeply compassionate, great ideas

On the negative side: Disorganized, overly sensitive, sea of unfinished projects, overlooks details


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

SyndiCat said:


> Everytime I see a female with the ENFP-tag I'm thinking "Ugh," and everytime I see a male with the ENFP-tag I'm thinking "He's probably awesome."


Out of curiosity, why is there a difference?


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

That type of person who is aaaalways happy and aaalways bouncy but doesn't care about anything as long as it stops entertaining him/her.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Either Toby or Pinkie Pie. Or MysteryGuitarMan.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Bold colors and outward motion.

My thoughts are fascinating, aren't they.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Unrestrained imagination.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

Hyperactive and friendly


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Exciting, fresh, friendly, Ne-fun.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

Love and Sex.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Emotionally complex, extremely intuitive, fun, go with the flow, interesting, creative, cool, affection, love, kind-hearted, warm, genuine, people-people, and smilies.


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

Outgoing, loving, crazy, fun.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone often insecure that has a lot of feelings that also likes to interact and is good at building connection


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

"Where's the Drink?!" Total party-goers, spontaneous, out-going feelers...all in all good folk to have around anytime.


----------



## Blindfolded Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

I think of the nursery rhyme Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Fun times! and "please let me be your friend". 

That would be me wanting to be friends.


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Champions.


----------



## M.S.T.O.P. (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yes, my lovely type cousin, we _will_ take over the world.



Or turn it upside down.

Or start a smoothie business with jet packs and skis.

Or make glittery protest signs....




Yeah, I forgot what the point was supposed to be too...


----------



## jennb0benn (Sep 20, 2012)

sorry, but the very first thing that comes to mind is my bf's female friend who, after my bf chose to spend the day with me instead of her, cried to him later that night saying "i felt like you chose her over ME".

they really do sound awesome in description, but she just comes to mind


----------

